# in ein panel zeichnen



## christoph (6. Apr 2004)

hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem: ich habe mein applet in zwei panels eingeteilt: eins zum zeichnen (pa) und eins zum navigieren (navigation)

problem: ich kann nicht mit paint in dem panel pa zeichen

vielen dank für die antwort

hier der quelltext:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.util.*;

public class test extends Applet{

  Graphics g;
  Panel pa = new Panel();
  Panel navigation = new Panel();
  Label text1 =new Label("Anzahl der Teilintervalle:");
  Label text2 =new Label("Integralwert:");
  Label text3 =new Label("Näherungswert:");
  TextField field1 = new TextField("", 5);
  TextField field2 = new TextField("", 5);
  TextField field3 = new TextField("", 5);
  Button button1   = new Button("Zeichnen");
  CheckboxGroup cbg = new CheckboxGroup();
  Checkbox cb1 = new Checkbox("Rechteckverfahren R",cbg,true);
  Checkbox cb2 = new Checkbox("Rechteckverfahren L",cbg,false);
  Checkbox cb3 = new Checkbox("Trapezverfahren",cbg,false);
  Font f1 = new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,10);
  Font f2 = new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,12);
  Color BACK = Color.decode ("#8484FF");

  int BREITE=450, HOEHE=500, NAVHOEHE=140;

  public void init() {
    setLayout(null);
    add(pa);
    pa.setBackground(Color.decode ("#EFEFEF"));    // pa: Zeichenfläche
    pa.setBounds(0,0,BREITE,(HOEHE-NAVHOEHE-1));   // position
    g = pa.getGraphics();                          // gra: grafik für pa
    add(navigation);                               // navigationsleiste
    navigation.setBounds(0,HOEHE-NAVHOEHE,BREITE,HOEHE);
    navigation.setLayout(null);
    navigation.setFont(f1);
    navigation.setBackground(BACK);                // hintergrundfarbe der nav-leiste
    navigation.add(cb1);                           // checkbox 1 hinzufügen
    cb1.setBounds(10,10,120,15);
    navigation.add(cb2);                           // checkbox 2 hinzufügen
    cb2.setBounds(10,30,120,15);
    navigation.add(cb3);                           // checkbox 3 hinzufügen
    cb3.setBounds(10,50,120,15);
    navigation.add(text2);                         // bereich für Integralwert und Näherungswert
    text2.setBounds(290,10,90,15);
    navigation.add(field2);
    field2.setBounds(390,10,50,15);
    field2.setEditable(false);
    navigation.add(text3);
    text3.setBounds(290,30,90,15);
    navigation.add(field3);
    field3.setBounds(390,30,50,15);
    field3.setEditable(false);
    navigation.add(text1);                          // bereich für eingabe der Stützstellen
    text1.setFont(f2);
    text1.setBounds(140,80,150,20);
    navigation.add(field1);
    field1.setBounds(300,80,40,20);
    navigation.add(button1);                        // zeichenbutton
    button1.setBounds(140,110,200,15);

  }
public void paint(Graphics g){
        g.setColor(Color.black);
        g.drawString("TEST",200,200);
        g.drawLine(100,100,200,100);

  }
}
```


----------



## Roar (7. Apr 2004)

deine methode ist unschön, das macht man so nicht. du musst dir eine eigene klasse schrieben und von Panel ableiten, undin der klasse dann paint() überschreiben.


----------



## EnTaroAdun (13. Apr 2004)

Hi,

g'rade neu angemeldet  8) . Ich habe genau die gleiche Frage. Wenn ich verschiedene Panels auf meinem Applet habe und nur in ein ganz Bestimmtest mit paint zeichnen will, wie stelle ich das an   ? Darüber hinaus benutze ich zur Navi noch den CardLayoutManager und die Card, in die gezeichnet werde soll, ist amAnfang nicht zu sehen. 

Ich würde mich sehr über (ausführliche) Hilfe freuen, bin wie gesagt Anfänger und habe dazu noch nix gefunden  :### 

EnTaroAdun


----------



## Beni (13. Apr 2004)

Gebt mal Dinge wie "Panel", "paint", "Image"... in die Suchfunktion des Forums ein  :idea: 

Dann findet ihr z.B. diesen hier

mfg Beni


----------



## EnTaroAdun (13. Apr 2004)

Hallo Beni,

habe ich natürlich vorher gemacht, aber ich bin leider aus den Postings noch nicht schlau genug geworden  :? 

Danke für die Antwort im eigenen Thread,


EnTaroAdun


----------

